# 2004 Subaru Forester



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Starting a build thread mostly so I can collect my thoughts. Don't expect this to go quickly.

Backstory - I recently sold my 2001 Audi S4. Thread is here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/106593-2001-audi-s4.html










So I bought a house, and bought a car to get to work in.
Cue the forester








2004 Forester XS, 5spd -Woodland Green - 218000 miles!
The price was right though, and it is perfect for carrying my bouldering pads.

Parts I kept from the S4:

Denon DCT-R1
/list

So I have a clean slate! I am very happy to have the opportunity to use 6.5" woofers, instead of the _*4*_s in the Audi.

Not sure if I'll do another partial array now that I have more dash space. I'm thinking of trying planars. Maybe

There is a very good chance I will use another JL amp. The 300/4 (Maybe 2???)
100% Chance that this will be 2 channel, biamped. 

I'm looking occasionally, but I'm open to suggestions for a 6.5"


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Current plan will call for this mid;
Eminence Eminator 1506 6-1/2" High Power Car Midrange 8 Ohm | 290-700

No idea for tweeter(s) yet.

Looks like there is plenty of space under the seats for amplifiers.
I have a garbage kenwood amp I'm going to use for now, so I can get the Denon in.
I'm going to start out with a single JL 300/4 to biamp the fronts, and the _plan_ is to get a second 300/4, and use them for dedicated left / right.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

If those mids are going in the stock door locations check your mounting depth. There's not much space back there with the windows down.

I


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

If the 04 forester is anything like the '12 forester then it will be easy to make a 1,000,000% improvement.

Looking forward to seeing this thread and build take shape.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed!!!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

BTA said:


> If those mids are going in the stock door locations check your mounting depth. There's not much space back there with the windows down.
> 
> I


Yes. This is on my mind. I'm going to take a door apart this weekend before I order anything, and get measurements.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

vwdave said:


> If the 04 forester is anything like the '12 forester then it will be easy to make a 1,000,000% improvement.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this thread and build take shape.


Lol if it's anything like any Subaru, a set of coaxials off an aftermarket head unit with no tuning but balance and fade and tone controls would at least be a 200% improvement.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I swapped some JL coaxes to Focal coaxes for a customer, I had to step up the mounting rings a few mm to get window clearance. I want to say the ring was 10mm thick. It seems there is quite a bit of room to go forward into the door panel speaker housing.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I swapped some JL coaxes to Focal coaxes for a customer, I had to step up the mounting rings a few mm to get window clearance. I want to say the ring was 10mm thick. It seems there is quite a bit of room to go forward into the door panel speaker housing.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Harness is together


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Picture update:










But no sound until I put an amp in.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa mama! That is pure sekz right there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I just made that my screen saver, who knew a head unit install in a Subaru could look soo sexy....


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

chithead said:


> Whoa mama! That is pure sekz right there.





Coppertone said:


> I just made that my screen saver, who knew a head unit install in a Subaru could look soo sexy....


Thanks guys. It does look good in there. It's my first time putting the Japanese head unit into a Japanese car, and the fit is beautiful.
I'll take better pictures when I'm done cleaning, and take out my real camera.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dug these out of storage. I'll give them another shot.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

These Dayton reference paper cone drivers don't look too bad.
Dayton Audio RS150P-8 6" Reference Paper Woofer 8 Ohm | 295-363

I could do the 6", and use the factory door mounting (+/- half an inch for depth, no big deal)

Orrrrrr.......
I could cut a whole bunch of metal and fit 7's or 8's!
I'm not sure if this is possible yet. I need to check more clearances. Having 50% more cone area would be awesome.

Has anyone seen 8's stuffed into a forester?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Picked this bad boy up from my father-in-law.










50cc of speed. I've already removed a bunch of crap, including, but not limited to "pride" stickers (original owners) front fender, rear fender, passenger side mirror and plate holder.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What kind of system is planned for it?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice, what kind of moped is that? Disc brakes are nice! Only had drums when I was riding around on one in college.

You going to have a midrange between your midbass and those emits? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

chithead said:


> What kind of system is planned for it?


The open road



teldzc1 said:


> Nice, what kind of moped is that? Disc brakes are nice! Only had drums when I was riding around on one in college.
> 
> You going to have a midrange between your midbass and those emits?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


It's a Chinese "Yamati Eurojet", I'm not going to complain for free.

I don't know if the Emits will even work... I'm leaning heavily toward another partial array. I still need to sort out the mids to get some sound back in my car, then amps, then arrays. (Order of operations subject to change without notice)


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mids came in. I wish I could have fit more cone area, but I couldn't make it work without custom door cards.

Dayton RS150, Paper cone;


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gorilla glued, and screwed together;









I think I still have a clearance issue with the window. I'm going to put another 1/8" spacer behind the stock adapter.

Planet audio amp I have turns out to be dead. So on to amp #3 before I even have one installed.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am assuming you gutted the stock speakers to create those mounts? 

Very nice!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

chithead said:


> I am assuming you gutted the stock speakers to create those mounts?
> 
> Very nice!


Thank you, yes. When I do the driver side I will take a before shot of the stock speaker.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

alm001;2090960
I think I still have a clearance issue with the window. I'm going to put another 1/8" spacer behind the stock adapter.
QUOTE said:


> Honestly, if you are going to go through the trouble of making a spacer, I would just make a whole new baffle out of HDPE or even MDF. Just my .02 though.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

mires said:


> alm001;2090960
> I think I still have a clearance issue with the window. I'm going to put another 1/8" spacer behind the stock adapter.
> QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the stock speaker










Tried another amp, and had a similar issue. Switched back to the Planet Audio and it worked just fine.
I had a bad (temporary) ground connection.

I was able to run power to the passenger side speaker last night, and listen to the RS150P full range - it wasn't terrible, but I need to get some crossovers in there stat.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Clears the window (or the window clears it) just fine with the extra 1/8th


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

New power, courtesy of Mless5.
JBL GTQ200, twice.









Amps are in mint shape, so I am going to abandon the underseat idea, and mount these in the spare tire well.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

The rs150p's are starting to break in, and sound pretty good. I am still running them full range, so the upper end gets fatiguing at high volumes.

Still going back and forth in my head about underseat / spare tire well for the amps.
I won't need to access them except for level controls.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's like they were made just for that spot


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Agreed as long as rear passengers don't have my size feet lol..


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

You could always make an L shaped grill to protect them that will mount to amps mounting points that are facing rear passengers.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> You could always make an L shaped grill to protect them that will mount to amps mounting points that are facing rear passengers.


Good idea. I'm also going to mount them to spacers to keep them up off the carpet.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

A moment of inspiration caused me to make a system diagram. In MSpaint.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That definitely has to be your new signature!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

alm001 said:


> A moment of inspiration caused me to make a system diagram. In MSpaint.


Subscribed in hopes that you do more in MSpaint


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Subscribed in hopes that you do more in MSpaint


I will have to update it when I figure out what tweeters I'm using... and when I put a minidsp in!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Amps are solidly mounted, and powered up. Tons of power, and the RS150-P's are sounding better everyday.

I contemplated taking one of the amps apart and flipping the heatsink around, but decided not to waste the time. 

With the seats all the way forward I can access the gain controls.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Took me 3 days to mount my a/d/s/ so I can always access controls... Guess what? Once I got it tuned I started to think of ways to cover it so the whole thing is out of sight out of mind.

I might be traveling to NYC again soon, would love to hear your car... with tweeters that is .


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> I might be traveling to NYC again soon, would love to hear your car... with tweeters that is .


Tweeter setup is still entirely in the air. I have those Emits, and some Sonys in my garage for a temp setup, but I need to get a DSP in first.

Looked back at that interior shot on my work computer and it makes me want to throw up.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Had an idea for mounting tweeters (still haven't picked any) to the dash, and did a quick sketch.

PVC flange, bolted to the dash, and a pipe sticking straight up with tweeters cut into the face. This should be more robust than my mkIII array.










These guys are only 9/ea (less than 1/2 the price of the drivers I used in mkIII) But do not play as low
Dayton Audio ND25FN-4 1" Neo Silk Dome Tweeter Element 4 Ohm | 275-053


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Gonna resurrect this thread to see how the install is going? Just curious, but have you got to work on mounting, or determining what you're going to do for sub/s? I have a 07 Forester XT with the factor sub and while it's okay for a factory system, I am planning a full build for the car. 

Did yours happen to have the factory tweeters on the door sill in front?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dawgless said:


> Gonna resurrect this thread to see how the install is going? Just curious, but have you got to work on mounting, or determining what you're going to do for sub/s? I have a 07 Forester XT with the factor sub and while it's okay for a factory system, I am planning a full build for the car.
> 
> Did yours happen to have the factory tweeters on the door sill in front?


This install is stopped dead! I've been way too busy with the house, and I've hardly even driven the car all summer. I _might_ have time now that things are slowing down, but I make no promises.

I still have no tweeters. No the car did not have stock tweeters in the sails.

I have no intention of putting a sub in this car, sorry I can't help with that.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

glad i found this thread as im getting ready to pick up an 08' Premium with All Weather Package this weekend and all I have been thinking about is what im going to do for an install. At least I know with a small spacer theres room for 3 inch speaker depth... how much room would you say you have from the front of the speaker to the door panel if you remember?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

1edgekilla said:


> glad i found this thread as im getting ready to pick up an 08' Premium with All Weather Package this weekend and all I have been thinking about is what im going to do for an install. At least I know with a small spacer theres room for 3 inch speaker depth... how much room would you say you have from the front of the speaker to the door panel if you remember?


I looked back at a CAD drawing I did when I was sizing it, and i think I had worst case 1/8" at the high side of the speaker and 1/2" in the center.

I think there is more room than that in real life.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Progress!










I'm hoping to make some time in the next couple days to fit this in and wi re it up.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Minor progress today;

Drilled a hole


















And made this cable:










The decided on a location for the miniDSP which requires removing the _voltage_* plug and input RCAs. 










I got hung up (mentally) here. Not sure if I'm going to solder on male RCAs, and connect right to the R1, or female RCAs and connect to the cable that is already buried in the dash.

I think I should pull the radio out anyway to mess with the hvac controls - they've always been messed up since I bought the car.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I can just cut the RCAs that are there already... soldering in the _automobile_* sucks, though.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the bomb defuser


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Got these in the mail today. Courtesy of TrickRicky


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh nice! Good to hear of progress on the system! Sometimes they just take time and having patience is a virtue!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Put the miniDSP in... but I put the minidc on a switched source, so that will need to get fixed to stop the turn off pop.

Also there is a TON of alternator whine, so I need to find a better ground for it as well.

Regarding plug-ins... will the "Stereo Graphic EQ" let me bandpass my mids?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa, hadn't seen your progress. Looking great!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fixed the noise issue. Basically if you solder one of your RCAs inverted, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oof! That'll do it.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Been a while since I took some legit pictures. (Not with my phone)










Here is the miniDSP in its final resting place;









Sorted out the inverted RCA, and got constant _12v_* to the miniDC. Much happier.
I downloaded the 31band eq plugin, and will start messing with that today or tomorrow.

Once I have crossovers set up, I will try out those tweeters, and think about a mounting location.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG!!! Denon... yum.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

So next problem.... headunit balance doesn't work.
Anyone have ideas? I can turn off individual channels, and R or L with miniDSP software, but balance on headunit does nothing.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Unless I soldered the rcas for that backwards as well....


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

and.............. FML.

I swear I wasn't drinking. What the hell happened?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

alm001 said:


> and.............. FML.
> 
> I swear I wasn't drinking. What the hell happened?


You were drinking


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

The End.

Car developed a headgasket problem, and it wasn't worth fixing myself.

Everything is wrapped up and safely stored in the basement until which time I choose another car.










In other news, since I last posted I got a new job... then an offer for another newer job.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations? lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang. Sorry to hear about the Forester  

But definitely congrats on the new employment opportunities!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Congratulations? lol





chithead said:


> Dang. Sorry to hear about the Forester
> 
> But definitely congrats on the new employment opportunities!



Thanks guys. I'm excited to move back into my original field (10yrs of Motor control cabinets / variable frequency drives) I changed fields because I wasn't happy with the company I was with. I do like the company I currently work for doing storm water retention systems, but I could not turn down the offer I received from another company here in CT.

Still undecided on another car. I'm going on vacation next week. Then I start the new job. So I won't worry about it for another couple weeks. I have my brother's jetski hauler in the meantime.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Reviving this to pick your brain for some info.

First off, I'm sorry to hear about the head gasket problem with your Forester.  It's a common problem with that car until the 2007's. Subaru used a single-layer head gasket that just didn't do its job. The replacement head gaskets are a triple-ply composite design which fixed the problem.

The reason that I'm interested is because one of my nieces picked up a 2006 Forester for winter sports duty/snowboarding (hers is an auto trans & only had 62k miles + luckily it had just recently had the replacement head gasket work done by the previous owner). The interior looks identical to yours. She asked me about installing a basic but good stereo setup for her. So I have a few questions for you or anybody that's viewing this if you have the time:

1. That Denon looks perfectly OEM in the dash! Does it have a built-in and simple way to add an analog AUX input using the headphone output of a smartphone, iPhone, etc? It looks like you added this to your center console tray, but I wanted to be sure.

2. I can't remember if this unit has a Digital INPUT at all, either Toslink Optical or Coaxial?

3. Does it have a Digital Output (either Coaxial or Optical)?

4. My niece's Forester doesn't have the OEM Tweeter Sail Panels either. Does anybody know of a good source for these other than a Pick-A-Part/Junkyard?

5. Would you be interested in selling your DCT-R1?  I'd rather buy from a member here than eBay, etc!

6. EDIT: Is this a Japanese AM/FM Tuner unit?

Thanks for your time!



Oh, and what did you get to replace the Forester?!

.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> Reviving this to pick your brain for some info.
> 
> 1. That Denon looks perfectly OEM in the dash! Does it have a built-in and simple way to add an analog AUX input using the headphone output of a smartphone, iPhone, etc? It looks like you added this to your center console tray, but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> ...


To answer your questions in order:

1: Yes. It has RCA in so you can just get a 1/8in to RCA adaptor. I thought the plug looked cooler

2: The R1 does not have digital input. The Z1 does, and I think the A1, and A100 do

3: No

4: Try a junkyard, or Subaruforester.org used parts

5: I would really rather keep it. Because if I sold it... I would just be buying another one when I got another car.

6: Mine was made for the US market , so it works without a converter

I have not purchased a _vehicle_ yet. I've been very busy with work and projects at home. Maybe in the next month or two.

Thanks


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> Reviving this to pick your brain for some info.
> 
> First off, I'm sorry to hear about the head gasket problem with your Forester.  It's a common problem with that car until the 2007's. Subaru used a single-layer head gasket that just didn't do its job. The replacement head gaskets are a triple-ply composite design which fixed the problem.
> 
> ...





alm001 said:


> To answer your questions in order:
> 
> 1: Yes. It has RCA in so you can just get a 1/8in to RCA adaptor. I thought the plug looked cooler
> 
> ...


Thanks the the quick reply and for the great info! It's very much appreciated! Nice that you have one with a U.S. tuner...and I can understand why you'd want to hold on to it. 

Glad to hear that you've been keeping busy as well. Thanks again.

Billy B.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Got a new _*vehicle*_ that will also be a super slow build.
Haven't taken any decent pictures yet, but after I do I'll start a thread.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Continuation of my life can be found here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/205234-2002-porsche-boxster-s.html


----------

